# Best of these foods and experiences?



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

If you really want to keep raw on the road I would look into the Bravo (Bravo! Balance) formulas, the Primal (Wholesome Raw Frozen Foods for Dogs and Cats) formulas, or something similar. I personnally feed Core but I do not fool myself thinking it is remotely equivalent to raw.

ETA : Primal has freeze-dried products that do not need refrigeration from what I know.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Mine all eat Sur n' Turf and seem to love it. They get to eat cat food without actually eating cat food 

Feed what works best for you and your pups!


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

> Feed what works best for you and your pups!


theres the thing, im gonna be feeding short term in a relatively secluded area, therefore, i need to rely on ingredients, and other peoples experiences, macin and max passed 3 years ago, and they had different needs than tuco


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

unfortunately, i simply cannot afford to feed the freeze dryed raw formulas the price is insane, even switching to one of the listed dog food brands is gonna cost me 2 to 3 times as much as feeding DIY raw currently costs me


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

Tuco said:


> So every year we go camping for about 5 weeks and we don't have the availability of raw meat nor the ability to freeze it so we are forced to keep our dogs on kibble. With my old dogs we ended up on Fromm with generally the least effect in them, we have yet to find a kibble that they do equally as well on and have tryed IAMS eukanuba pro plan and Fromm, we ended up on Fromm just because it effected them the least. Now with my new pup tuco I have been reading up on foods and people's experiences and we have quite Afew in mind. Even if your food isn't on my list please mention it. I'm generally saying grain free because I personally feel corn and wheat are fillers with a relatively low biological value and a high glycemic index. I want to know if anybody knows about the actually quality of the ingredients and personal experiences cause if the meat is crap and full of antibiotics the ingredients Won't madder, here are the foods I have in mind. Take into account that tuco will be 9 months old when we bring him.
> 
> I'm extremely interested in back to basics dog fooddue to the ingredients and low percentage of plant protein and lack of starches. (I know dogs have adapted to consuming them but my dogs being on a raw diet they never ate starches and I don't want to start with too much) if anyone feeds it or has any experience please tell me, also if you know the quality of the meat.
> 
> ...


By your own criteria, you just disqualified every food on your list, save a few Acana formulas. All the others have considerable potato and/or tapioca, which are higher on the glycemic index than corn or wheat with no greater nutritional value (in fact less). Additionally, the B2B, Canidae and EBF grainfrees have concentrated plant proteins. Not to mention the ash contents are probably high on all the foods.

For a young pup looking to give some energy with a quality food, consider Precise, Nutrisource/PureVita, Horizon/Pulsar, Annamaet or Dr. Tims. All have quality protein with a nice blend of carbs in both their grain inclusive and free formulas.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Tuco said:


> theres the thing, im gonna be feeding short term in a relatively secluded area, therefore, i need to rely on ingredients, and other peoples experiences, macin and max passed 3 years ago, and they had different needs than tuco


Feed what worked for you before than. I like FROMM myself and my pack is doing great on it!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I would not just cold turkey put my dog on any of those foods. The risk of a dog's GI system going combustive is way too much. 

I assume you aren't going camping right now, so you need to actually CHECK the foods right now to see if your dog can handle a little at a time. This before you are out in the middle of nowhere and have nothing but a bag of the dog food to feed your dog. 

Ingredients lists and other people's experiences - is not going to help you. Period. Every dog does differently on different foods. 

You should feed what your dog can handle. Whether that's Back to Basics or Fromm or Canidae or whatever - you are not going to know unless you test your dog with SMALL amounts right now. 

Whatever your dog has eaten without any problems - if he has, I would stick with that. If you have no clue, then you have to test. 

Some people get all galloping obsessed about feeding their dogs THE BEST FOOD EVER, and like the girl I chatted with at the petstore yesterday, sometimes the dogs can eat and thrive on anything. It's just their owners who are nitpicking and obsessing.  <- that was the point where I commented that some of the kibbles I've seen while testing on Jacks (I fed a variety of kibbles while trying to see what he does best on and what I can never feed him), a lot of the kibbles that use the same protein sources seem to smell the same to me and were the same colors. Just different sized or shaped kibble.  

The exceptions were those that I found to be disgusting (salmon kibble for one brand - that smelled like cat food) or my dog balked about eating (one had no smell and one mondo premium raw coated kibble had this boat oil smell to it).


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I feed Tayla Grandma Lucy's Freeze Dried Rabbit. No potato include, they use chickpeas in this formula. Just add warm water and you have a nice food that is super easy for travel. Pricey, yes. I order mine on line to save some money. Tayla gets 3/4 cup twice a day. I am currently feeding Earthborn to my 15 year old who is picky so we do a lot of different foods for her.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Garfield said:


> By your own criteria, you just disqualified every food on your list, save a few Acana formulas. All the others have considerable potato and/or tapioca, which are higher on the glycemic index than corn or wheat with no greater nutritional value (in fact less). Additionally, the B2B, Canidae and EBF grainfrees have concentrated plant proteins. Not to mention the ash contents are probably high on all the foods.
> 
> For a young pup looking to give some energy with a quality food, consider Precise, Nutrisource/PureVita, Horizon/Pulsar, Annamaet or Dr. Tims. All have quality protein with a nice blend of carbs in both their grain inclusive and free formulas.


I'm willing to deal with potatoes as my pup will receive it occasionally


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Bump


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

We have been feeding Max Acana Wild Prairie for about a year. It is grain free. Its main ingredients are chicken and fish. Max has done very well on it. It runs about $60 US for a 28 pound bag.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

Tuco said:


> I'm willing to deal with potatoes as my pup will receive it occasionally
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



So long as you know they are the highest glycemic carb going...

If you won't consider one of the tried & true foods meeting your criteria that I recommended, I'd go with Acana from those on your list or anything you know Tuco tolerates - as Megora said, make sure whatever you decide on agrees with him well before your camping excursion. Good luck (& take lots of pics for us - Tuco is adorable)!


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Yes Im aware


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I have tried quite a few of the brands on the OP's list and I suggest trying the Acana. My dogs do especially well on the Acana Pacifica. It is an all life stages grain-free formula. Acana's sourcing of their fish ingredients is quite reputable in my opinion.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Tuco's Dad~

I feed my girl Orijen Regional Red & Orijen 6 Fish ~ rotating. We've been very happy with it. It did take some gastric adjustments, but once she was on it 100% (versus mixed with her old food partially), she was great! She LOVES the food and we can even use it as reward treats. She is a foodie though and probably would eat anything, lol! I've tried Fromm, but her poops were so much bigger and a funky dark gold color. I like the smaller poops.  My sister has Whippets and she LOVES Fromm for them!

Her poops are firm and dark and small. She has tons of energy when asked to do whatever it is we are doing. 

I must add that I also do Frozen Raw Medallions as well as a variety of supplements, so it's not strictly Orijen all by itself. 

Also, I read somewhere that Orijen is changing is formulas by taking out the potatoes and replacing it with a low glycemic alternative. Sorry, I don't know what the alternative is, other than something that has protein too. I don't know when the change is to occur and/or whether all formulations will be changed. Just fyi!


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> Tuco's Dad~
> 
> I feed my girl Orijen Regional Red & Orijen 6 Fish ~ rotating. We've been very happy with it. It did take some gastric adjustments, but once she was on it 100% (versus mixed with her old food partially), she was great! She LOVES the food and we can even use it as reward treats. She is a foodie though and probably would eat anything, lol! I've tried Fromm, but her poops were so much bigger and a funky dark gold color. I like the smaller poops.  My sister has Whippets and she LOVES Fromm for them!
> 
> ...


The alternative is chickpeas and lentils I believe


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

that's it! chickpeas and lentils! Thx!


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Maybe try this? Its about $80 for 25lbs (maybe a bit less)

AIR-DRIED DICED RAW PET FOOD | D.N.A. Pet Food, Inc.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

A1Malinois said:


> Maybe try this? Its about $80 for 25lbs (maybe a bit less)
> 
> AIR-DRIED DICED RAW PET FOOD | D.N.A. Pet Food, Inc.


Wow thank you that may be manageable!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Tuco said:


> Wow thank you that may be manageable!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No Problem. There is also this

Dog Food, Dog Supplies, Dog Treats, Dog Supplements, Dog Grooming Supplies, Dog Toys, Dog Leashes, Dog Collars

They sell lots of others foods to I believe they are based out of Oakville.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Nope aparently it's much much more expensive than 80 bucks per 30 lbs


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

The Honest Kitchen ranges from $60 to $100 for a 10lb box that rehydrates to 40-43 lbs depending on variety.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Tuco said:


> Nope aparently it's much much more expensive than 80 bucks per 30 lbs
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Really? The store near me sells it for $90 after taxes for the lamb formula. Chicken would be cheaper


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Then the amount isn't 30 lbs, what I'm seeing everywhere is 80 bucks for 12 lbs


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Tuco said:


> Then the amount isn't 30 lbs, what I'm seeing everywhere is 80 bucks for 12 lbs
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Weird. Maybe my store got it wrong. I never ended up buying a large bag but remembered the food was around now.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Charlie is 4 months and a week old, on the second bag of NOW LBP, so far so good.


----------



## Keragold (May 9, 2008)

You could also have a look at Petcurean's GO! Fit + Free line. Grain Free. First six ingredients are meat protein. Could be a good fit for you. http://www.petcurean.com/for-dogs/go/fit-and-free-grain-free-adult


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

You know what I know I asked for recommendations and all but now I'm just wondering if anyone has heard much or used the products I listed


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Tuco said:


> You know what I know I asked for recommendations and all but now I'm just wondering if anyone has heard much or used the products I listed
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Of the ones you originally mentioned- I have fed Wellness Core in the past- Not really that impressed.

I currently feed FROMM 4 star- Mostly Chicken a la Veg or Surf n'Turf- All 4 of mine like these flavors best. Game Bird is hit or miss with my little one Roxy 4 pounds- Some days she would eat it and other days not.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I just started Pucci on this (except his is small breed):









I liked the ingredients and that it's made in Canada, and so far, it's the only food he'll actually eat. (We've tried 4 or 5 brands so far).


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Bump


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

I don't have experience with any of the foods you mentioned. But, have you looked into The Honest Kitchen brand. It is dehydrated, lightweight and very portable. We take it to the cottage every summer, and a 10 box lasts my 2 dogs, between 2 and 3 weeks. They have a number of different formulas. Some possibly all are grain-free.


----------

